# 1.5 year old D. auratus bloated



## Blastin06 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have 4 D. auratus. One of them has gotten extremely ?bloated? I am assuming that it is egg bound now, and that its a female. She has always been larger then the other ones but recently she has blown up. There are two water areas, one slowly flowing the the next, and several bromeliads in the cage. Ill try to attach a pic to make sure my assumption is correct and any help on what else I can do to help would be appreciated.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

It looks like there is a big lump even under her chin? That's not egg bound, it's probably something much more serious. I would quarantine here ASAP.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Unless you snapped a picture of the frog calling, than that is not an eggbound frog but rather a sick frog.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

The frog is obviously retaining excess fluid(edema). It could be due to any number of things such as infection or even compromised organ function. Ideally an experienced exotics vet should probably be consulted for this frog. You do say that it has been getting bigger over time so it may be a diet that has provided too much fat causing organ damage.


----------



## Blastin06 (Mar 21, 2010)

I appreciate all the responses. What should I be looking for in a vet? This frog has always been the biggest out of the 4, but not abnormally shaped like it is now. I say recently meaning that this has developed in the last month, I usually don't get home till after they have all gone off to bed. I have fed them fruit flies almost their entire life with the exception of pin head crickets mixed in the last couple weeks. What are the chances that this is curable?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

This would be a good starting place to search for a vet: ARAV

If you also tell what part of the country you are from, someone might have a recommendation they can PM you.

Sally


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

I also have 4 auratus together and I have one that is about that fat/bloated but not like that under her neck, I would stop feeding her crickets if she has become like that after eating pin heads during the last couple weeks. 

Just my 2 cents, Curtis


----------



## Blastin06 (Mar 21, 2010)

Im from Toledo Ohio, and I am no longer feeding them pin heads.


----------



## Blastin06 (Mar 21, 2010)

Can this thread be moved to the appropriate form?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

crittercurt said:


> I also have 4 auratus together and I have one that is about that fat/bloated but not like that under her neck, I would stop feeding her crickets if she has become like that after eating pin heads during the last couple weeks.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, Curtis


Crickets are not the problem. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

While you are looking for a vet to help with the frog, there are some things you can start with almost right away. The first is reading through this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html and following the suggestions on care it provides. 
If you can get the ingredients, make up some amphibian ringer's solution to use for wetting down the quarantine enclosure for the frog. This will help the frog with it's osmotic potential and can reduce the swelling. If you can get ahold of a vet, you can also use hypertonic amphibian ringer's solution as that helps the frog shed excess fluids. 

Ed


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Any update on this situation?


----------

